# how to boot system?



## hirohitosan (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi there
I want to try FreeBSD on an old Toshiba Tecra 510. I put a new 40GB HDD and prepare flopies and try ro start but the system doesn't boot. I seems that it doesn't load the BIOS. After Power ON it checks the memory and that's it. Nothing happen. I tried others boot flopies (Linux, Win98) but still not boot. I changed back the old HDD (2GB with Win98SE) but still not boot.

Where is located the BIOS?
Could the BIOS be destroyed?
Can I revive it?

thanks


----------



## SirDice (Apr 16, 2009)

you can probably find how to get into the bios with this:

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...er=520CDT&selCategory=3&selFamily=1073768664#

There's a user's guide on page 2, it won't let me link directly to it.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks SIrDice. I read that manual. The problem is that I cannot get into BIOS. For example is pointed there F10 for entering in BIOS config, but my comp. doesn't get to that point. Either F10 or other Fx or Del I press during restarting nothing happen. The system is frozen after "Memory initializing" 
Where BIOS actually is stored?


----------



## vivek (Apr 17, 2009)

```
ESC then F1 or F2
```
For newer laptops:

```
1. Turn on computer by Holding down power button while pressing the ESC key.
The machine will beep, then display:
Check System, then press [F1] key.
2. Release ESC key
3. Press F1 key
```


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 17, 2009)

thanks guys!

finally I succeed to boot and install.
The problem is that I cannot use the network. I have a PCMCIA Adapter D-link DFE-650TXD and it was not recognized. On dmesg output I have nothing like pccard0, pccard1 etc on devices like pcic0. In fact there is no pcic0 informations like it said here.
Should I install something else?


----------



## roddierod (Apr 17, 2009)

Post your dmesg output.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 17, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> Post your dmesg output.


I attached


----------



## roddierod (Apr 17, 2009)

Not sure but this line in your dmesg


```
pnpbios: Bad PnP BIOS data checksum
```

leads me to think that you've got some problems with the bios and it's not reading the adapter.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 17, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> leads me to think that you've got some problems with the bios and it's not reading the adapter.


on this computer was running Win98SE and the network adapter works fine.

it is something related to drivers?


----------



## roddierod (Apr 17, 2009)

From your posts, it seems to be more of a hardware problem. This machie seems to be fairly old. If Win98 is still on the machine boot into it a double check that the card is still working.

If that goes well, then maybe it's a driver issue.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 17, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> If Win98 is still on the machine boot into it a double check that the card is still working.


I installed win98se and the card is running well.
does anyone has any idea how to enable PCMCIA?


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 18, 2009)

You might try booting with ACPI disabled.

PCMCIA should be enabled by default.


----------



## hirohitosan (Apr 18, 2009)

fronclynne said:
			
		

> You might try booting with ACPI disabled.


How?
At the boot time I have

```
1. Boot FreeBSD [default]
2. Boot FreeBSD with ACPI enabled
3. Boot FreeBSD in safe Mode
4. Boot FreeBSD in single user mode
5. Boot FreeBSD with verbose logging
```
which one to chose?


----------



## Beastie (Apr 18, 2009)

It's most probably already disabled, because option 2 generally says "Boot FreeBSD with ACPI *dis*abled".


----------

